# Auto Sleeper Symbol Hi Viz Brake Light corrosion



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have a Jan 05 Symbol, which had a failed Hi Viz rear brake light above the doors. 
Only way to rectify, was for a new lamp unit & wiring loom at cost of £106 installed.

Water obviously has pentrated behind the lamp unit and corroded the bulb holder and mating male plug on end of wiring loom. 
Therefore lamp holder assembly not watertight. 
Any thoughts on how prevent this happening again albeit over the next 3 years? 
Can use flexible sealant on all surfaces & fixing screw holes to try and eliminate water ingress, but open to other suggestions.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Don't take it out in the rain? :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

:wav: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I had water ingress into my externally mounted upper rear brake light on my AS Nuevo. I removed it and found it was "stuck" in with sealant. I fitted a new one and embedded it completely in silicone sealant, ensuring the hole with the wires was filled. Whether this works only time will tell. I was advised by AS Service Centre to leave a hole at the bottom to allow water to drain. My experience with fitting on sea going yachts led me to ignore their advice and completely seal the unit.

Hope I'm right!


----------

